# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Информер

## Geser

На главной странице портала слева появился информер на котором отображается некоторая информация о работе раздела "Помогите"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## light59

:Thumbs Up: 
Запросы на лечение - вот это мне всегда было интересно  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Эта информация динамическая - она обновляется "кибером" раз в полчаса

----------


## drongo

Привлекательная вещь.
Хорошо бы добавить самое последнее время обновление статистики. Время по умолчанию можно  москосвское, но изменяется в координации  с установленным временем   в профиле пользователя.
Не все ведь в эту тему заходят.

----------


## kps

Хорошая фишка.
Когда будет хелпдеск, можно было бы еще добавить статистику по кол-ву "излеченных тем" за определенный период времени.

----------


## DVi

> Привлекательная вещь.
> Хорошо бы добавить самое последнее время обновление статистики.


Готово  :Smiley: 





> Время по умолчанию можно  москосвское, но изменяется в координации  с установленным временем   в профиле пользователя.


Это уже черезчур для информера

*Добавлено через 1 час 51 минуту*




> Это уже черезчур для информера


Впрочем, способ проставить дату-время в соответствие с текущим регионом мы все-таки нашли. Любуйтесь.

Работы по публичному Информеру торжественно объявляю завершенными  :Smiley: 

Принимаются пожелания по созданию приватного информера для Хелперов.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

теперь осталось прикрутить к нему прогноз погоды и гороскоп  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> теперь осталось прикрутить к нему прогноз погоды и гороскоп


Это уже сделано:
h**p://pogoda.ru/informer
h**p://star.dlplast.com/articles.php?lng=ru&pg=548

----------


## drongo

Отлично, так информативно и солидно  :Smiley:  Mожно ещё симпатичную картинку -символ прикрепить в заголовок, ну это уже к дизайнеру  :Smiley: 
Для хелпера в идеале, должен наверно каждый  сам выбрать из опций что хочет видеть. У каждого свой вкус   :Smiley: Может какой конструктор сделаете ?  :Smiley:  Я бы вообще хотел чтобы информер можно было или открыть в браузере отдельным табом или рядом/внизу в разделе "помогите."
Хотелось бы наверно  видеть:
- те темы на которые я ответил в определённом разделе ;
-отдельно, людей которые ждут ответа в теме, где я ответил; 
-отдельно новые темы которые  без ответов.

----------


## DVi

> Хотелось бы наверно  видеть:
> - те темы на которые я ответил в определённом разделе ;
> -отдельно, людей которые ждут ответа в теме, где я ответил; 
> -отдельно новые темы которые  без ответов.


Изучайте возможности форума. Насколько я знаю, это все есть в "Моем кабинете".

----------


## drongo

> Изучайте возможности форума. Насколько я знаю, это все есть в "Моем кабинете".


Просто хотелось в информере более компактно  :Smiley: Ну нет, так нет  :Smiley: 
P.s. 
Идея, возможно бредовая, но забавная:  сделать лотерею:кто угадает цифры информера на 00:00 -> получит приз  :Smiley: 
Чтобы участвовать в мероприятии, нужно послать смс  :Smiley: Заодно и прибыль дополнительная будет.

----------


## DVi

Информер переехал на правую сторону.

----------


## AndreyKa

> 8 июля 2009 г.


Информер с КиберХелпером по-разному знакоместо даты и месяца понимают.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Информер с КиберХелпером по-разному знакоместо даты и месяца понимают.


fixed

----------


## drongo

Вопрос:можно ли получить линк на него отдельно, чтобы открывать отдельным табом?

----------


## AndreyKa

Под Информером много пустого места. Может, по 10 названий зловредов выводить, вместо 5?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Под Информером много пустого места. Может, по 10 названий зловредов выводить, вместо 5?


Там место зарезервировано - для графиков

----------


## anton_dr

> Вопрос:можно ли получить линк на него отдельно, чтобы открывать отдельным табом?


Нет, он встроен в структуру форума и извне недоступен.

----------


## drongo

> Нет, он встроен в структуру форума и извне недоступен.


А  разделить это можно? Тогда люди бы смогли на свои сайты ставить код с информером.Многие антивирусные компании такое предлагают. :Beer:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А разделить это можно? Тогда люди бы смогли на свои сайты ставить код с информером.Многие антивирусные компании такое предлагают.


Этот вопрос будет обдуман ... Пока это технически невозможно, так как используются стили форума. Информер для внешних сайтов обычно делается картинкой и имеет небольшой размер.
По поводу картинок - в информере теперь есть картинка, ее обновляет "кибер" раз в сутки. На графике показано количество пойманных на Virusinfo вирусов за последние 30 дней от текущей даты

----------

